# Please Help! Tads not moving!



## Onagro

2 weeks ago, my bicolor laid their first good clutch. The tadpoles developed and were moving around Saturday. This morning, I went to check on the eggs and they weren't moving. Some mold was on the bad eggs and I removed them, but will the tadpoles be alright?


----------



## joshsfrogs

Some tads won't move. I believe it is a defense mechanism. If their tail is straight, I put them in water. If they start growing hair or turning colors they are dead.


----------



## Onagro

Thanks, they did turn on their sides and change position, but they freeze when I check on them. I just noticed it.


----------



## ian

I find that when my Azureus tads are in their containers after they bust out of the eggs, they barely move. It's nothing to worry about. Also when I get close to them for feeding/water changes they freeze. Goodluck.


----------



## porkchop48

I had my first imitator tadpole come out of the egg recently. I left him in the petri dish for a few days and he still wasnt moving. So about a week later when it still had not moved at all even when you tried to get him to move by tilting the container i decided he was dead.
It was not until I dump him into the toilet to flush him that he decided to perk up and start swimming. I fished him out put him in a deli cup and officially named him "Turd"
Now if he does make it I will definately be keeping him. ( been almost two weeks since that incident and he is eating and doing well


----------



## Baltimore Bryan

I had a similar thing happen. My first egg hatched and he wasn't moving. I waited a while, even tilted the petri dish a little but he still wouldn't move. I thought that he had sadly died. I went to the sink and started to wash out the gel with the tad in it. Right as the gel clump started to fall into the sink and go down the drain, he moved! I got him out and he did fine, he is now a grown adult. I wouldn't worry about it that much if they stop moving right about the time they should hatch. The way I can tell if the tads are ready to go into the water is if their tails become straigtened out, they are ready.


----------



## Onagro

porkchop48 said:


> I had my first imitator tadpole come out of the egg recently. I left him in the petri dish for a few days and he still wasnt moving. So about a week later when it still had not moved at all even when you tried to get him to move by tilting the container i decided he was dead.
> It was not until I dump him into the toilet to flush him that he decided to perk up and start swimming. I fished him out put him in a deli cup and officially named him "Turd"
> Now if he does make it I will definately be keeping him. ( been almost two weeks since that incident and he is eating and doing well


That frog's name had me laughing out loud :lol: 

Thanks for the advice, everyone. The frogs laid more good eggs and things are looking good for them.


----------



## joeyo90

my tadpoles dont seem to move much for the first week or two either, except when the parents have transported them to water after that they seem pretty energetic..especially when i try and fish them out of the brom


----------

